# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  [Guide] Vodafone Home SIP trunk + Mikrotik + RasPBX(FreePBX)

## astbox

Ένας μικρός οδηγός από τις σκόρπιες οδηγίες που υπάρχουν από εδώ κι από εκεί.
Οι οδηγίες αφορούν το modem/router ZXHN H267A V1.0 και τύπο σύνδεσης VDSL.
Στην θέση του Mikrotik μπορείτε να βάλετε οποιοδήποτε router που μπορεί να κάνει τις αντίστοιχες λειτουργίες (δηλαδή σχεδόν όλα του εμπορίου).

Ρυθμίσεις ΖΤΕ

1) Κάνετε login με τα admin στοιχεία δηλαδή admin/admin
2) Πηγαίνετε Management & Diagnosis στο οριζόντιο μενού
3) Στη νέα σελίδα πάτε System Management στο μενού αριστερά
4) Στην νέα σελίδα πάτε User Configuration Management στα δύο tabs
5) Πατάτε το Backup Configuration και κατεβάζετε το config του router
6) Πατάτε στο Status στο μενού αριστερά και σημειώνετε το Device Serial No.
7) Κατεβάζετε το routerpassview, το εκτελείτε, πηγαίνετε στην επιλογή options, έπειτα advanced options και εισάγετε το Device Serial No.
8) Ανοίγετε το backup από την επιλογή File->Open Router Config File
9) Πατάτε ctrl+f και στο search πεδίο εισάγεται το παρακάτω

<DM name="User" val="root"/>

Στην από κάτω γραμμή θα βρείτε το root password που έχει η συσκευή σας
10) Κάνετε login στο router με τον παραπάνω κωδικό και πηγαίνετε στην επιλογή Internet.
11) Πατάτε στην επιλογή WAN στο μενού αριστερά και από την λίστα των συνδέσεων επιλέγετε την VoIPv
12) Πατάτε στο κουμπί detail που θα βρείτε δεξιά μέσα στο πλαίσιο, σημειώνεται το vlan id και κάνετε off την επιλογή VLAN, πατάτε Apply για να περαστούν οι αλλαγές. Έτσι θα σταματήσει να κάνει register η τηλεφωνία από το router. Δεν γίνεται να κάνουν το router και ο asterisk register.
13) Δημιουργείτε μία νέα σύνδεση, δίνεται ότι όνομα θέλετε, DSL Transfer Mode επιλέγετε PTM, type επιλέγετε Bridge Connection, το VLAN το αφήνετε στο Off και πατάτε Apply.
14) Πατάτε στο μενού αριστερά στην επιλογή Port Binding, ανοίγετε την σύνδεση που μόλις δημιουργήσατε και επιλέγετε το LAN port που θα συνδέσετε τον εξοπλισμό σας.

Οδηγίες Mikrotik

15) Συνδέετε την πόρτα που κάνετε Bridge με την WAN πόρτα του Mikrotik
16) Από την επιλογή Interfaces, πατάτε στην καρτέλα VLAN, πατάτα Add New, το ονομάζετε όπως θέλετε, MTU βάζετε 1500, VLAN ID βάζετε τον αριθμό που είχατε σημειώσει (λογικά είναι το 837), Interface ορίζετε το ether1 που είναι το WAN και πατάτε ΟΚ.
17) Από το μενού στα αριστερά πηγαίνετε στο IP->DHCP Client, πατάτε Add New, επιλέγετε σαν Interface το VLAN που μόλις φτιάξατε, Add Default Route το αφήνετε yes, πατάτε ΟΚ.
18) Από το μενού στα αριστερά πηγαίνετε στο IP->Firewall καρτέλα ΝΑΤ.
19) Πατάτε στο Add New, chain ορίζετε srcnat, οut interface επιλέγετε το VLAN interface που φτιάξατε, action ορίζετε masquerade και πατάτε ΟΚ.
20) Λογικά τώρα θα έχει πάρει IP από το δίκτυο της Vodafone και θα πρέπει να βλέπετε τα παρακάτω routes στο IP->Routes.

10.13.36.128 255.255.255.240 10.207.64.1 VoIPv
10.14.35.128 255.255.255.240 10.207.64.1 VoIPv
10.16.36.128 255.255.255.240 10.207.64.1 VoIPv
10.120.25.48 255.255.255.240 10.207.64.1 VoIPv
10.120.28.64 255.255.255.224 10.207.64.1 VoIPv
10.120.58.0 255.255.255.224 10.207.64.1 VoIPv
10.120.60.0 255.255.254.0 10.207.64.1 VoIPv
10.120.65.0 255.255.255.240 10.207.64.1 VoIPv
10.207.64.0 255.255.240.0 0.0.0.0 VoIPv
62.38.82.0 255.255.255.0 10.207.64.1 VoIPv
62.38.85.0 255.255.255.0 10.207.64.1 VoIPv
62.38.86.0 255.255.255.0 10.207.64.1 VoIPv
62.38.87.0 255.255.255.0 10.207.64.1 VoIPv
62.38.88.0 255.255.255.0 10.207.64.1 VoIPv

Αν δεν τα βλέπετε μάλλον θα έχετε πρόβλημα όταν θα προσπαθήσετε να κάνετε register από τον asterisk.

Οδηγίες RasPBX(FreePBX)

20) Συνδέεστε στο RasPBX και περνάτε τα παρακάτω static routes

ip route add 10.13.36.128/28 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 10.14.35.128/28 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 10.16.36.128/28 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 10.120.25.48/28 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 10.120.28.64/27 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 10.120.58.0/27 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 10.120.60.0/24 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 10.120.65.0/28 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 10.207.64.0/20 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 62.38.82.0/24 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 62.38.85.0/24 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 62.38.86.0/24 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 62.38.87.0/24 via 192.168.1.2
ip route add 62.38.88.0/24 via 192.168.1.2
όπου 192.168.1.2 βάζετε την IP που έχει το Mikrotik τοπικά.

21) Τρέχετε την παρακάτω εντολή

nano /etc/dnsmasq.conf

και πρόσθετε τις παρακάτω γραμμές

server=/ngn.hol.net/62.38.86.50
server=/ngn.hol.net/62.38.86.40

κάτω από τις τρεις παρακάτω γραμμές

# Add other name servers here, with domain specs if they are for
# non-public domains.
#server=/localnet/192.168.0.1

Στο resolve.conf πρέπει να υπάρχει ο localhost (δηλαδή το 127.0.0.1) για να μπορέσει να δουλέψει το παραπάνω.
Κάνουμε την παραπάνω παραμετροποίηση ώστε να μπορεί το FreePBX να κάνει resolve τους servers της Sangoma για τα updates αλλά ότι αφορά το ngn να πηγαίνει στους DNS της Vodafone για να κάνει resolve.
22) Πλέον θα πρέπει να μπορείτε να κάνετε resolve το ngn. Το επιβεβαιώνουμε εγκαθιστώντας το nslookup στο σύστημα και τρέχοντας τις παρακάτω εντολές.

nslookup
> server 127.0.0.1
Default server: 127.0.0.1
Address: 127.0.0.1#53
> set type=SRV
> _sip._udp.ngn.hol.net
Server:         127.0.0.1
Address:        127.0.0.1#53

_sip._udp.ngn.hol.net   service = 10 50 5060 adrsgc2.ngn.hol.net.
_sip._udp.ngn.hol.net   service = 20 50 5060 korsgc2.ngn.hol.net.
> set type=A
> adrsgc2.ngn.hol.net
Server:         127.0.0.1
Address:        127.0.0.1#53

Name:   adrsgc2.ngn.hol.net
Address: 10.120.25.53
> korsgc2.ngn.hol.net
Server:         127.0.0.1
Address:        127.0.0.1#53

Name:   korsgc2.ngn.hol.net
Address: 10.120.65.5

Εδώ έχει σημασία ότι η Vodafone απαντάει με δύο εγγραφές για failover. Από ότι βρήκα το srv lookup του chan_sip κρατάει μόνο την πρώτη εγγραφή από όσες λάβει σαν απάντηση οπότε το trunk μας θα είναι με chan_pjsip που λογικά ως νεότερος driver υποστηρίζει καλύτερα τα srv lookups.
Ακόμα κι αν δεν τα υποστηρίζει σωστά, αυτός είναι που αναπτύσσεται οπότε αν υπάρχει κάποια περίπτωση βελτίωσης θα είναι σίγουρα σε αυτόν οπότε μην κάνετε καν τον κόπο για trunk με chan_sip.

23) Αφού συνδεθείτε στο FreePBX, φτιάχνετε ένα pjsip trunk και συμπληρώνετε μόνο τα παρακάτω πεδία

Trunk name: Ότι θέλετε
Outbound CallerID: Το δεκαψήφιο της γραμμής
Maximum Channels: 1 (ο netblues σε άλλο θέμα αναφέρει ότι μπορείς να έχεις παραπάνω εισερχόμενες, επειδή ότι κάνουμε θεωρητικά δεν υποστηρίζεται θα έμενα στο 1 κανάλι όσα μας δίνουν σε επίπεδο billing για να είμαστε safe ότι τα συστήμα τους χρεώνουν όπως πρέπει)
Username: Το δεκαψήφιο της γραμμής
Auth username: Το δεκαψήφιο της γραμμής
Secret: Θα το βρείτε στο config του router ψάχνοντας το λεκτικό <DM name="AuthPassword" val= το πρώτο αποτέλεσμα είναι ο κωδικό σας.
SIP Server: ngn.hol.net
From Domain: ngn.hol.net
Codecs: Μόνο alaw

Κάνοντας submit λογικά μετά από λίγο θα έχει κάνει register. Τις κλήσεις τις χειρίζεστε όπως ένα κανονικό trunk.

Το μόνο θέμα που υπάρχει είναι ότι όταν φεύγει η κλήση από το κέντρο φεύγει με λάθος IP στον contact header. Εκεί δηλώνεται η public που έχει κάνει detect το FreePBX που είναι διαφορετική από την τοπική IP που έχει λάβει το VLAN interface από το οποίο βγαίνει η κλήση.
Μπορεί ο SIP helper του Mikrotik να βοηθάει σε αυτό, μπορεί και όχι. Θα δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή να δω μήπως μπορώ να βάλω κάποιο ddns client να παρακολουθεί το συγκεκριμένο interface αλλά όπως είμαι τώρα χωρίς αυτό οι κλήσεις δουλεύουν κανονικά μέσα/έξω.
Μπορεί το IMS να μην το τσεκάρει και να στέλνει τα πακέτα πίσω από εκεί που τα έλαβε.

Τέλος, το πιο σημαντικό, μην ορίσετε πόρτα στο SIP trunk, αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν κάνει resolve το FreePBX ενώ τα έχετε όλα σωστά.
Όταν ορίζετε την πόρτα ο Asterisk καταλαβαίνει ότι ξέρετε που βρίσκεται ο sip server και δεν κάνει srv lookup αλλά A record lookup, δεν βρίσκει κάτι για το ngn.hol.net και το registration δεν γίνεται ποτέ.
Αν αφήνετε κενό το πεδίο της πόρτας, τότε ο Asterisk καταλαβαίνει ότι πρέπει να βρει μόνος του σε ποια πόρτα πρέπει να μιλήσει.
Ένας τρόπος για να βρει την πόρτα είναι το srv lookup το οποίο εκτελεί, παίρνει σαν απάντηση τα δύο A records με τα οποία κάνει register (ανάλογα το βάρος που έχει το κάθε record).
Έτσι ακόμα κι αν αλλάξει η IP ή το fqdn των sip server εσείς θα συνεχίσετε να έχετε τηλέφωνο χωρίς να καρφώνεται κάθε φορά την IP στο hosts.

----------


## kronos911

Nice Thank you!

----------


## ditheo

Μπράβο! Πολύ ωραίος οδηγός. 

Το vlan της τηλεφωνίας το κάνεις nat στο mikrotik ; 
Εγώ αυτή την στιγμή το στέλνω κατευθείαν στο raspbx και παίρνει την ip της τηλεφωνίας το raspbx. Θα εφαρμόσω και αυτό με το dnsmask γιατί τώρα τον έχω δηλωμένο με το χέρι. 


Αυτό που γράφεις για την πόρτα μπορείς να το γράψεις λίγο πιο αναλυτικά;

----------


## astbox

> Μπράβο! Πολύ ωραίος οδηγός. 
> 
> Το vlan της τηλεφωνίας το κάνεις nat στο mikrotik ; 
> Εγώ αυτή την στιγμή το στέλνω κατευθείαν στο raspbx και παίρνει την ip της τηλεφωνίας το raspbx. Θα εφαρμόσω και αυτό με το dnsmask γιατί τώρα τον έχω δηλωμένο με το χέρι. 
> 
> 
> Αυτό που γράφεις για την πόρτα μπορείς να το γράψεις λίγο πιο αναλυτικά;


Ναι μπορείς να το κάνεις κι έτσι. Δεν έχω 2ο network interface για να μπορέσω να το κάνω οπότε επέλεξα την λύση του NAT που ναι το κάνω στο mikrotik μιας και που αυτό είναι που παίρνει την IP από το vlan της τηλεφωνίας.
Αυτό για την πόρτα το έχω ήδη γράψει όσο πιο αναλυτικά γίνεται, απλά μην βάλεις πόρτα στο sip trunk για να μπορέσει να δουλέψει το srv lookup.

----------


## RpMz

Αρχικά μπράβο για τον οδηγό!

Δεν έχω VF για να το δοκιμάσω, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι στο Mikrotik με dhcp client στο vlan 837 δεν θα μπορέσει να φέρει όλα αυτά τα routes που έχεις γράψει στο Post και λογικά θα πρέπει να περαστούν χεράτα.

----------


## astbox

Σε εμένα είναι με DHCP και τα φέρνει. Δεν πέρασα τίποτα.
Επίσης βγήκε και ο πρώτος λογαριασμός από την vodafone από τότε που το έκανα οπότε και το billing είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## netblues

Nα σχολιάσω οτι το max-calls one σε εισερχόμενη, δεν περιορίζει τη λήψη δεύτερης κλησης, αλλά την εξερχόμενη. Ομως οι εξερχόμενες ουτως η αλλως ειναι δωρεάν, και περισσότερες από μια δεν παρέχονται επισήμως, οπότε και το billing δεν ασχολείται.

----------


## astbox

Χα, έχεις δίκιο, θα το δοκιμάσω αυτό με τις δύο εισερχόμενες όμως για τις εξερχόμενες διαφωνώ. Το ότι δεν χρεώνεται δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ελέγχετε. Ελέγχετε κι αν εμπίπτει σε πολιτική μη χρέωσης χρεώνεται με μηδενικό ποσό.
Με αυτή τη λογική δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν το σύστημα τους θα συμπεριφερθεί όπως πρέπει σε περίπτωση 2ης εξερχόμενης. Πιθανόν και μάλλον ναι, αλλά από την άλλη γιατί να μπλέξω, έτσι κι αλλιώς τηλέφωνα δεν κάνω.
Ας το δοκιμάσει κάποιος να μας πει τι του ήρθε μετά από ένα μήνα.  :Laughing:

----------


## netblues

Βγαζει μηνυμα αντι να στελνει ringback, κατα ταλλα οι κλησεις ερχονται ολες, χωρις οριο.
Το ιδιο και η εξερχομενη.

----------


## geioannou

εξαιρετικος οδηγος, μπραβο. το ειχα προσπαθησει παλαιοτερα αλλα δεν τα ειχα καταφερει να το υλοποιησω. ειχα καταφερει να παρω routes απο την vodafone, αλλα μετα κολλησα.
Στηνω απο την αρχη το δικτυο μου, απο την καλωδιωση μεχρι και τον εξοπλισμο και μετα θα το ξαναπροσπαθησω. το μονο που νομιζω οτι θα συναντησω προβλημα (και ισως εκει ειχε μπλοκαρει) ειναι το οτι λογο του οτι ειμαι μελος του AWMN οπου εχω στο δικτυο μου 10.Χ.Χ.Χ/26 εκει η θα θελει δουλεια για να ξεχωρισω το 10αρι του local LAN μου, με το 10αρι της Voda, η θα πρεπει να αλλαξω το LAN μου.
Οποια ιδεα καλοδεχουμενη μιας και ουτως η αλλως ως main router εχω Mikrotik με PPPOE. θα το κοιταξω και εγω και θα επανελθω μολις ετοιμασω το δικτυο....

----------


## astbox

Το μόνο που μπορεί να σου προκαλέσει πρόβλημα είναι αυτό με την εικοσάρα μάσκα. Κατα τα άλλα θα πρέπει να δεις να μην έχεις επικαλύψεις.
Αν ναι, τότε δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις λίγο την δομή σου ή να κάνεις το bridge με μία πόρτα του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου κι όχι το mikrotik.
Θα στήσεις ένα vlan interface σε αυτό ώστε να πέσει στο vlan της τηλεφωνίας και να πάρει απευθείας το κέντρο ip στο 10αρι της vodafone χωρίς να πειράξεις το Mikrotik.

----------


## netblues

Ειχα θεματα με αυτη τη προσεγγιση. Δεν καταλαβαινε το linux οταν επεφτε η γραμμη και ξανασυνδεοταν, και εμενε χωρις τηλεφωνο.

Σε αντοστοιχη προσεγγιση με pfsense στο ρολο του mikrotik και nat τα παει σαφως καλυτερα.

----------


## astbox

Μήπως είχες κάνει sip trunk κι όχι pjsip, έτσι από περιέργεια γιατί αν ήταν με sip μπορεί να είχες πέσει στο γνωστό bug που κρασαρει τον driver του chan_sip επειδή δεν μπορεί παίρνει απάντηση στα DNS lookups.

----------


## geioannou

> Το μόνο που μπορεί να σου προκαλέσει πρόβλημα είναι αυτό με την εικοσάρα μάσκα. Κατα τα άλλα θα πρέπει να δεις να μην έχεις επικαλύψεις.
> Αν ναι, τότε δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις λίγο την δομή σου ή να κάνεις το bridge με μία πόρτα του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου κι όχι το mikrotik.
> Θα στήσεις ένα vlan interface σε αυτό ώστε να πέσει στο vlan της τηλεφωνίας και να πάρει απευθείας το κέντρο ip στο 10αρι της vodafone χωρίς να πειράξεις το Mikrotik.


μηπως ξερουμε ακριβως το 10.Χ.Χ.Χ/Χ της vodafone, Ουτως ωστε να κανουμε συγκεκριμενη δρομολογιση των πακετων της τηλεφωνιας μονο προς την bridge ?

----------


## deniSun

1. Δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί πρέπει να κάνεις vlan στο ΜΤ.
2. Γιατί στο vlan στο ΜΤ αφήνεις 1500 στο MTU;
3. Σου δουλεύει χωρίς SIP helper;

----------


## astbox

> 1. Δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί πρέπει να κάνεις vlan στο ΜΤ.
> 2. Γιατί στο vlan στο ΜΤ αφήνεις 1500 στο MTU;
> 3. Σου δουλεύει χωρίς SIP helper;


1) Γιατί δεν ήθελα να πειράξω το raspberry pi, έχω κάνει εκεί κάτι ταρζανίες για να τρέχω FreePBX και piHole μαζί.
Βαριόμουν να τα πειράξω σαν τον φίλο από πάνω ε και δεν ήθελα να διακινδυνέψω να το χάσω τελείως από το δίκτυο και να πρέπει να βρίσκω hdmi καλώδιο/usb keyboard για να το φτιάξω.
2) Ε γιατί έτσι ήταν η σύνδεση στο router της Vodafone, κανένας άλλος λόγος.
3) Δεν το δοκίμασα τελικά ποτέ.

----------


## astbox

Τελικά κατήργησα το sip trunk.
Τις τελευταίες μέρες ο πρώτος από τους δύο sip server είναι κάτω ή έχει αλλαχτεί και δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ο dns.
Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα το registration να καθυστερεί αλλά κάποια στιγμή κάνει failover στον δεύτερο server.
Σίγουρα μπορεί να βελτιωθεί αλλά δεν το έψαξα περισσότερο μιας και που δεν κάνω πολλά τηλέφωνα.
Δυστυχώς ο asterisk ακόμα και με pjsip έχει προβληματική συμπεριφορά όταν χρησιμοποιεί srv records.
Τα options μηνύματα φαίνεται ότι δεν λαμβάνουν καθόλου υπόψιν τον 2ο server και συνεχίζουν να στέλνουν πάντα προς το πρώτο με αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνει το trunk offline και να μην ρουτάρει κλήσεις προς τα εκεί.
Μόνη λύση να αφαιρεθεί εντελώς η λειτουργία.
Το δεύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι αργεί περίπου 30 sec να κάνει failover στις κλήσεις προς τα έξω. Μόνη λύση να αλλαχθεί ο timer b που όμως κι αυτό μέσα από freepbx φαίνεται να μην δουλεύει.
Εισερχόμενες δουλεύουν κανονικά αλλά τι να το κάνεις.

----------


## ditheo

Εγώ δεν έχω δει να χάνει καθόλου την σύνδεση από την ημέρα που ακολούθησα τον οδηγό σου στο σημείο των dns records. Βέβαια η διαφορά μας είναι πως ο dhcp client βρίσκεται στο raspberry με δεύτερη κάρτα δικτύου.

----------


## astbox

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτές τις μέρες χρειάστηκα το τηλέφωνο και δεν είχα χρόνο να το ψάξω. Ίσως να το κάνω όπως εσύ αφού έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## elessargr

Για αρχή να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον astbox που μάζεψε ότι υπήρχε στο forum για να φτιάξει αυτόν τον guide. +100! :One thumb up: 
Κοίταγα όλα αυτά τα threads και προσπαθούσα να πάρω ότι χρειαζόμουν από εδώ κ από κει.

Μέχρι πρότινος ήμουν στην Vodafone με PSTN και χρησιμοποιούσα Digium Wildcard TDM410 για να κάνω την τηλεφωνία voip. Αυτό όμως άλλαξε έναν μήνα πριν χωρίς να με ενημερώσουν οτι με την ανανέωση που έκανα η τηλεφωνία θα γίνει voip (ευρυζωνική). Όταν ζήτησα να μου δώσουν τους κωδικούς voip φυσικά αρνηθήκαν ("Vodafone: δεν μπορούμε να σας δώσουμε τα creds") οπότε δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή από το να τους βρω "μόνος" μου. 
Από πλευράς μου έχω λίγο διαφορετικό setup και από το να ξεκινούσα νέο thread είπα να postαρω εδώ μπας και μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε αλλά μπας και ξεκολλήσω.

Το setup μου:
Έχω δυο ISP (Cosmote & Vodafone) που πέφτουν πάνω σε ένα cisco router με δυο vdsl modules. 
Εκεί έχω κάνει ρυθμίσεις που: 
- η μια σύνδεση (ISP1OTE) είναι active μέσω pppoe και έχω κανονικά internet και voice* sub-interface vlan835 (εδώ για κάποιον λόγο χάνω την τηλεφωνία και η μόνη λύση που έχω βρει είναι εάν κάνω renew ip, υποψιάζομαι είναι θέμα nat ή κάτι τέτοιο).
- η άλλη σύνδεση (ISP2HOL) είναι shut στο sub-interface vlan835 λόγο του ότι έχω pfsense που κάνει το pppoe για το internet. Στο sub-interface vlan836 voice το έκανα active που είδα ότι πήρε IP μέσω DHCP από την Vodafone.

Image to explain:
 

Σύνδεσα για λίγο το router της vodafone στην γραμμή να δω τι setup είχε αλλά και να τσιμπήσω διάφορα μικροπραγματάκια  :Embarassed:  (saved everything)
Παρατήρησα ότι έχουν τρεις συνδέσεις με διαφορετικά IPs για internet, voice, tv. 


*Spoiler:*




*Internet*:
VPI/VCI 8/35
Type PPPoE
IP Version IPv4/v6
NAT On
IP Address 78.87.147.123/255.255.255.255
DNS 62.38.1.81/62.38.0.81/0.0.0.0
*Voice*:
VPI/VCI 8/36
Type DHCP
IP Version IPv4
NAT Off
IP Address 10.132.110.123/255.255.192.0
DNS 62.38.86.50/62.38.86.40/0.0.0.0
IPv4 Gateway 10.132.64.1
*TV*:
VPI/VCI 8/37
Type DHCP
IP Version IPv4
NAT On
IP Address 10.193.15.123/255.255.224.0
DNS 10.188.0.13/0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
IPv4 Gateway 10.193.0.1




πάμε τώρα στα ωραία


*Spoiler:*






```
controller VDSL 0/0/0
 operating mode vdsl2
 firmware filename flash:VA_A_39t_B_35j_24m
 description *** VDSL OTE ***
!
controller VDSL 0/1/0
 operating mode vdsl2
 firmware filename flash:VA_A_39t_B_35j_24m
 description *** VDSL VODAFONE ***
!
interface ATM0/0/0
 no ip address
 shutdown
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
!
interface Ethernet0/0/0
 description *** VDSL OTE ***
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip flow ingress
 pppoe enable group global
 no mop enabled
!
interface Ethernet0/0/0.835
 description *** VLAN INTERNET OTE ***
 encapsulation dot1Q 835
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip flow ingress
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 pppoe enable group global
 pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
!
interface ATM0/1/0
 no ip address
 shutdown
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
!
interface Ethernet0/1/0
 description *** VDSL VODAFONE ***
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip flow ingress
 no mop enabled
!
interface Ethernet0/1/0.835
 description *** VLAN INTERNET VODAFONE ***
 encapsulation dot1Q 835
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip flow ingress
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 pppoe enable group global
 pppoe-client dial-pool-number 2
 bridge-group 2
!
interface Ethernet0/1/0.836
 description *** VLAN VOICE VODAFONE ***
 encapsulation dot1Q 836
 ip address dhcp
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip flow ingress
 ip virtual-reassembly in
!
interface Dialer1
 description *** Dialer1 VDSL OTE ***
 ip ddns update hostname xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 ip ddns update mynoipupdate
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1452
 ip flow ingress
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in max-reassemblies 512
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication pap chap callin
 ppp chap hostname xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 ppp chap password xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 ppp pap sent-username xxxxxxxxxxxxxx password xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 ppp ipcp dns request accept
 no cdp enable
!
interface Dialer2
 description *** Dialer2 VDSL VODAFONE ***
 ip ddns update hostname xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 ip ddns update mynoipupdate
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1452
 ip flow ingress
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in max-reassemblies 512
 encapsulation ppp
 shutdown
 dialer pool 2
 dialer-group 2
 ppp authentication pap chap callin
 ppp chap hostname xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 ppp chap password xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 ppp pap sent-username xxxxxxxxxxxxxx password xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 ppp ipcp dns request accept
 no cdp enable
!
```





και μερικά show

*Spoiler:*






```
cisco#sh ip int b
Interface                  IP-Address      OK? Method Status                Protocol
Embedded-Service-Engine0/0 unassigned      YES NVRAM  administratively down down
GigabitEthernet0/0         unassigned      YES NVRAM  up                    up
GigabitEthernet0/0.30       192.168.30.5     YES NVRAM  up                    up
GigabitEthernet0/1         unassigned      YES NVRAM  administratively down down
GigabitEthernet0/2         unassigned      YES NVRAM  administratively down down
ATM0/0/0                   unassigned      YES NVRAM  administratively down down
Ethernet0/0/0              unassigned      YES NVRAM  up                    up
Ethernet0/0/0.835          unassigned      YES unset  up                    up
ATM0/1/0                   unassigned      YES NVRAM  administratively down down
Ethernet0/1/0              unassigned      YES NVRAM  up                    up
Ethernet0/1/0.835          unassigned      YES unset  up                    up
Ethernet0/1/0.836          10.193.31.123    YES DHCP   up                    up
Dialer1                    2.84.123.123       YES IPCP   up                    up
Dialer2                    46.103.123.123   YES IPCP   administratively down down
NVI0                       192.168.30.5     YES unset  up                    up
Virtual-Access1            unassigned      YES unset  up                    up
Virtual-Access2            unassigned      YES unset  up                    up
Virtual-Access3            unassigned      YES unset  up                    up
cisco#
cisco#
cisco#
cisco#sh ip dns view
DNS View default parameters:
Logging is off
DNS Resolver settings:
  Domain lookup is enabled
  Default domain name: 
  Domain search list:
  Lookup timeout: 3 seconds
  Lookup retries: 2
  Domain name-servers:
    208.67.220.220 <<resolver2.opendns.com
    212.205.212.205 <<dns2.otenet.gr
    195.170.0.1 <<dns1.otenet.gr
    62.38.1.81 <<dns2.hol.gr
    10.188.0.13 <<?? private hol dns ??
DNS Server settings:
  Forwarding of queries is enabled
  Forwarder timeout: 3 seconds
  Forwarder retries: 2
  Forwarder addresses:


cisco#
cisco#sh ip ro
Gateway of last resort is 0.0.0.0 to network 0.0.0.0

S*    0.0.0.0/0 is directly connected, Dialer1
      2.0.0.0/32 is subnetted, 1 subnets
C        2.84.123.123 is directly connected, Dialer1
      10.0.0.0/8 is variably subnetted, 7 subnets, 5 masks
S        10.10.16.128/32 [254/0] via 10.193.0.1
S        10.10.16.129/32 [254/0] via 10.193.0.1
S        10.17.0.0/27 [254/0] via 10.193.0.1
S        10.188.0.0/15 [254/0] via 10.193.0.1
C        10.193.0.0/19 is directly connected, Ethernet0/1/0.836
L        10.193.31.123/32 is directly connected, Ethernet0/1/0.836
      62.0.0.0/8 is variably subnetted, 3 subnets, 2 masks
S        62.74.45.0/27 [254/0] via 10.193.0.1
S        62.74.45.32/29 [254/0] via 10.193.0.1
S        62.74.45.40/29 [254/0] via 10.193.0.1
      80.0.0.0/32 is subnetted, 1 subnets
C        80.106.125.101 is directly connected, Dialer1
      109.0.0.0/32 is subnetted, 1 subnets
S        109.255.57.187 is directly connected, Dialer1
      172.31.0.0/24 is subnetted, 1 subnets
S        172.31.255.0 [254/0] via 10.193.0.1
      192.168.30.0/24 is variably subnetted, 2 subnets, 2 masks
C        192.168.30.0/24 is directly connected, GigabitEthernet0/0.30
L        192.168.30.5/32 is directly connected, GigabitEthernet0/0.30
cisco#
```





Στον Elastix έχω το sip trunk

*Spoiler:*






```
PEER Details:
username=+302130123123
type=peer
secret=xxxxxxxxx
qualify=yes
qualifyfreq=30
keepalive=45
insecure=port,invite
host=ngn.hol.net
fromuser=+302130123123
fromdomain=ngn.hol.net
dtmfmode=rfc2833
disallow=all
directmedia=no
context=from-trunk
allow=alaw
nat=no

Register String:
+302130123123:xxxxxxxxx:+302130123123@ngn.hol.net@ngn.hol.net:5060/+302130123123
```







Πρόβλημα1:
Πρέπει να κάνω κάπως το router να στέλνει τo dns (53) query (who is ngn.hol.net) στους DNS της Vodafone.  :Thinking: 
Ίσως κάποια extended ACL?
--EDIT--
https://community.cisco.com/t5/switc...c/td-p/2008235
Λογικά θέλω policy-based routing (PBR). I will give it a try

Πρόβλημα2:
Ο elastix server να μπορει να μιλήσει και με τους δυο ISPs. Εδώ σκεφτόμουν οτι ίσως είναι σωστό να φτιάξω trunk link με vlans αλλά δεν ξέρω, και εαν γίνεται, να στείλω τα int ethernet 0/0/0 & 0/1/0 σε άλλα vlan μετά.

Δεν ξέρω, είμαι προβληματισμένος για το πως να προχωρήσω  :Thinking: 

Keep thinking, trying and see I guess  :Laughing:

----------


## gf030

Πολυ χρησιμος οδηγος για οσους ασχολουνται με το σπορ !
Εγω που θελω απλα να αλλαξω τον κωδικο των 5GHz σε κατι απλο για να μην ανατρεχω καθε φορα στο μακρυναρι που αναγραφετεαι κατω απο το ρουτερ, πρεπει να κανω ολα αυτα;... δεν υπαρχει απλουστερος τροπος;..
Τυφλα να 'χουν οι λινουξαδες !

----------


## astbox

> Πολυ χρησιμος οδηγος για οσους ασχολουνται με το σπορ !
> Εγω που θελω απλα να αλλαξω τον κωδικο των 5GHz σε κατι απλο για να μην ανατρεχω καθε φορα στο μακρυναρι που αναγραφετεαι κατω απο το ρουτερ, πρεπει να κανω ολα αυτα;... δεν υπαρχει απλουστερος τροπος;..
> Τυφλα να 'χουν οι λινουξαδες !


Αν και δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα απλά μπες και άλλαξε το από το menu του route στις ρυθμίσεις του wifi.

----------


## gf030

Με εστειλαν εδω, μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να μπω root για να αλλαξω αυτον τον κωδικο.
Στο menu δεν υπαρχει αλλαγη pass για τα 5GHz, μονο για τα 2.4.

----------


## netblues

> Για αρχή να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον astbox που μάζεψε ότι υπήρχε στο forum για να φτιάξει αυτόν τον guide. +100!
> Κοίταγα όλα αυτά τα threads και προσπαθούσα να πάρω ότι χρειαζόμουν από εδώ κ από κει.
> 
> Μέχρι πρότινος ήμουν στην Vodafone με PSTN και χρησιμοποιούσα Digium Wildcard TDM410 για να κάνω την τηλεφωνία voip. Αυτό όμως άλλαξε έναν μήνα πριν χωρίς να με ενημερώσουν οτι με την ανανέωση που έκανα η τηλεφωνία θα γίνει voip (ευρυζωνική). Όταν ζήτησα να μου δώσουν τους κωδικούς voip φυσικά αρνηθήκαν ("Vodafone: δεν μπορούμε να σας δώσουμε τα creds") οπότε δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή από το να τους βρω "μόνος" μου. 
> Από πλευράς μου έχω λίγο διαφορετικό setup και από το να ξεκινούσα νέο thread είπα να postαρω εδώ μπας και μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε αλλά μπας και ξεκολλήσω.
> 
> Το setup μου:
> Έχω δυο ISP (Cosmote & Vodafone) που πέφτουν πάνω σε ένα cisco router με δυο vdsl modules. 
> Εκεί έχω κάνει ρυθμίσεις που: 
> ...


Αφου εχεις pfsense, το προβλημα με τους dns για το ngn.hol.gr λυνεται ευκολα.
https://prnt.sc/bXSUeBPsFSSd

Το pjsip trunk μου παιζε καλα, και με srv records. Δεν εχω παρατηρησει τιποτε.
Εαν αλλαξαν sip server και δεν ενημερωσαν το dns. τοτε το προβλημα ειναι σε ολα τα cpe
Δεν το βλεπω να αργει παντως.. μετα απο fwconsolre restart τα trunks ειναι ολα registered στα 40 sec

----------


## ditheo

πρόσφατα μετακόμισα σε νέο σπίτι και έκανα μεταφορά της οπτικής ίνας. Η Vodafone έχει μια περίεργη λογική που σου ενεργοποιεί νέο τηλεφωνικό νούμερο και μετά θα σου αλλάξει στο παλιό νούμερο.  παρόλα αυτά ο asterisk συνδέθηκε επιτυχώς από το νέο σπίτι με τα παλιά credentials. περιμένω τώρα το τηλέφωνο από το τεχνικό τμήμα να μου πει να βάλω το router τους στη πρίζα για να το ρυθμίσουν... ας το αφήσουν έτσι το πολύ πολύ να καταλήξω με 2 τηλεφωνικά νούμερα.

----------


## deniSun

> Η Vodafone έχει μια περίεργη λογική που σου ενεργοποιεί νέο τηλεφωνικό νούμερο και μετά θα σου αλλάξει στο παλιό νούμερο.


Νομίζω ότι το συνάντησα και εγώ κάπου, τώρα που το λες.

----------


## astbox

Νομίζω πέρα από την IP ότι να ανήκει στο δίκτυο τους δεν τσεκαρουν τίποτα άλλο. Ο κωδικός είναι πάντα ο ίδιος.

----------


## ditheo

στην προσπάθεια τους να στείλουν το νέο provision της γραμμής,  αλλάξανε το password της γραμμής. Επιστράτευσα για λίγο το h300 ( μιας και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω decrypt το αρχείο του 268) είδα το νέο password και έβαλα το νέο.

----------

